# paw is red and swollen between toes



## bruizer (Feb 18, 2010)

my english bulldog"s front right paw pink and swollen in between one of his toes. Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

My mastiff gets this and chews at them when he does.

Its more than likely an allergic reaction to something and you could try an antihistamine dose to see if it clears it up,i use piriton. If that doesn't work i'd book a vet visit to check it over.


----------



## Pit_Bull_Lady (Feb 4, 2009)

Sounds like it could be an interdigital cyst, which are very common in OE Bulldogs.

Does it look anything like these pictures?:


----------

